# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La plaga del mejillón cebra se estanca en los pantanos de la cuenca del río Ebro

## sergi1907

*La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha finalizado la campaña de muestreo de larvas de mejillón cebra en masas de agua de toda la Cuenca correspondiente al año 2010. Esta actuación de detección precoz ha consistido en la toma de 983 muestras en 296 puntos distintos y los resultados obtenidos, confirman que no ha habido ningún caso nuevo de presencia larvaria.*

Los embalses con presencia de adultos de mejillón cebra siguen siendo Mequinensa, Ribarroja, Flix, Sobrón y Calanda y se ha vuelto a detectar larvas en Talarn, Rialb, Sant Llorenç de Montgai, Lanuza, Búbal, Sabiñánigo, Ullíbarri, La Tranquera y Utchexa. 
Además, repiten como embalses clasificados en riesgo: La Estanca de Alcañiz y Civán, ambos por encontrarse aguas abajo del embalse de Calanda.
Los muestreos de larvas de mejillón cebra se realizan cada verano en 64 embalses de toda la Cuenca. Esta medida se integra en el Plan de Choque contra el mejillón cebra y permite conocer el mapa de afección real y potencial de la Cuenca, que la Confederación hace público cada año. 
Como novedad, en la campaña 2010 se ha establecido una clasificación de los embalses para planificar los muestreos según una valoración previa de riesgo de invasión del molusco y se han intensificado los análisis. Además del muestreo de agua superficial de años anteriores, se ha realizado la modalidad con pesca vertical y se han aplicado innovadoras técnicas genéticas de detección de larvas.
En concreto, este año se han efectuado 983 tomas de muestra entre los meses de mayo y setiembre, con una periodicidad quincenal o mensual. La detección se ha centrado en los embalses navegables y para asegurar el control de cada una de las masas de agua, se han tomado muestras en varios puntos hasta alcanzar un total de 296 puntos de muestreo.
Los resultados obtenidos han confirmado que no ha habido ningún caso nuevo en el que se haya detectado presencia larvaria por lo que no se ha clasificado ningún nuevo embalse como afectado por esta plaga.
La CHE participa de forma activa en actividades de control, normativas, divulgativas y de investigación en coordinación con las Comunidades Autónomas, administraciones con competencia medioambiental y en el control de especies invasoras. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=00:00:01

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si los biólogos sacan algo que mate a toda esa peste  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sin que interfiera con el resto del medio... sería perfecto, pero por desgracia, creo que estamos lejos aún de eso... :Frown: 

Vaya engorro de mejillón, encima no valen ni para echarlos al arroz  :Embarrassment:  :Mad: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La Cuenca Hidrográfica del Ebro abre una estación de desinfección de embarcaciones en el pantano de Talarn. 
Lleida, 14 abr (EFE).- La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha anunciado hoy la puesta en marcha de una nueva estación de desinfección de embarcaciones en el embalse de Talarn, en Lleida, que ha supuesto una inversión de 60.000 euros.

Según la CHE, la instalación, que ha entrado en funcionamiento hoy mismo, permite cumplir con el protocolo de desinfección de embarcaciones que se recoge en las normas de navegación en la Cuenca del Ebro, para frenar la invasión del mejillón cebra.

Estas infraestructuras pueden construirse por iniciativa privada o por iniciativa de cualquier administración pública y su gestión es privada.

En el caso de la CHE, ha puesto en marcha la construcción de una serie de estaciones priorizando aquellos embalses que están afectados por la presencia de larvas de mejillón cebra.

La obra ha consistido en la construcción de una plataforma de lavado dotada con un sistema de recogida de aguas, un sistema de drenaje y una sala técnica para el uso de agua clorada a 160 bares de presión y con una temperatura por encima de los 60 grados.

El caudal se sitúa entre 600 y 1.200 litros por hora. EFE

----------

